# i need everyones help!



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok so i am in the prosess of redoing my door inserts with a black vinal that is a near perfect OEM match of what is already on the door (that i got for $3 1/2 a yard). The predicament: you can see some glue in the "channel, and the fuzz that is on the back of the vinal is poking out alittle. now i want to put some grey piping around it to give it a nice contrast with the black and grey. i have some 12gauge grounding wire but it is not plyable enuff and i can not work out all the kinks so it will look really bad. what i need to find is something like a playstation controller cable or some piping specifically made for upolstry but in grey. do you have any ideas? i am going to go to one of those odds and ends electrical stores to day but i doubt i will find anything and i have been to all the major craft stores but to no avail.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

On www.importintelligence.com, they have interior trim cord. Check that out.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

RotaryRyan said:


> On www.importintelligence.com, they have interior trim cord. Check that out.


I was gonna suggest the same thing. Should do what you need it to do and it's not too terribly thick either.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey 1.6 pete, I'll give you the gray speaker wire I have for free, just give me $3 for shipping and I'll ship it from vegas in the next two days. This is the stuff I was going to use; but then went with my black speaker wire instead since gray doesn't match my interior at all. It's the perfect size/color, and has no markings on the wire. It is 203 inches in length (all one strand of wire), so more then enough. If you wanna try it out b4 paying big bucks from that site, it's all yours. Trust me, it works perfect and looks great. I'm leaving for vegas tomorrow afternoon, so just let me know if you want it!

http://members.shaw.ca/cpanchuk/wire.JPG


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> Hey 1.6 pete, I'll give you the gray speaker wire I have for free, just give me $3 for shipping and I'll ship it from vegas in the next two days. This is the stuff I was going to use; but then went with my black speaker wire instead since gray doesn't match my interior at all. It's the perfect size/color, and has no markings on the wire. It is 203 inches in length (all one strand of wire), so more then enough. If you wanna try it out b4 paying big bucks from that site, it's all yours. Trust me, it works perfect and looks great. I'm leaving for vegas tomorrow afternoon, so just let me know if you want it!
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/cpanchuk/wire.JPG


idk that may be alittle light. i want it to match the gray on the pillars. i think i have found something tho :thumbup: its an "extention" cord for a PC mouse its about $5 for a 10ft piece about 2 will do it and its a good size too :thumbup: but thanks


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I was about to suggest grey spline that's used for installing screens. Two bucks at Home Depot for a 25 ft roll but that's textured not smooth. They have it in diff gauges.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Twiz said:


> I was about to suggest grey spline that's used for installing screens. Two bucks at Home Depot for a 25 ft roll but that's textured not smooth. They have it in diff gauges.


oh hell yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! didnt even think of that!!!!!! thank you!. its perfect!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....talk about your ghetto-riffic mods LMAO. speaker wire? the stuff used to hold screen inplace? ......you're kidding right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no...........wether i use jacked up interior specific accent cord, or something that looks very much the same but 1/4 the price why does it matter? if no one knows its the stuff to pressure fit the screen into the frame then who cares


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ....talk about your ghetto-riffic mods LMAO. speaker wire? the stuff used to hold screen inplace? ......you're kidding right?


haha, no we are no kidding. I know my pic is a general shot of my interior, but the black speaker wire I used around my door panel insert works just as well as anything "fancy" and more expensive.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

a good upholstery shop has piping for seats and they usually have tons of diffrent colors. just my two cents


----------

